# Need roof flashing advise



## bollinger (Sep 24, 2010)

I am replacing my wood shake roof with a new lightweight tile. The roof contractor does not want to replace the old headwall metal flashing in several places when roof meets second floor wall. He does agree to replace flashing on valleys and pipes. The metal flashing is 25 year old. Is it okay to use the old metal flashing? I am worry about the life of the flashing will be much shorter than tiles. Any advise?


----------



## Ridgewalker (Aug 12, 2010)

The metal for shake and the metal needed for the tile are different. especially if you are using "S" Tile. If you have step shingles they need`to be replaced with a 
continuous tile pan, The roof to wall will need to be replaced and installed to the right hight and or with lead. All pipe flashings should be double flashed and new saddles for any skylights and chimneys. He either does not want to mess with your siding and save you money ( It will cost you in the long run) or he has no clue to what he is doing.


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Usually metal roof flashing is used at joints where the roof connects to other parts of the home, including other sections of the roof itself. Flashings for metal roofs are usually constructed with galvanized steel, allowing you to get the best protection from your roof every single time. 
Flashing protects joints and seams in your roof so that no water or other natural elements get into your home through cracks or joints. Flashing is a very sensitive part of any roof, which is why you need to be very careful that you choose the right products and keep up on the areas on a regular basis.


----------



## bollinger (Sep 24, 2010)

Ridgewalker said:


> The metal for shake and the metal needed for the tile are different. especially if you are using "S" Tile. If you have step shingles they need`to be replaced with a
> continuous tile pan, The roof to wall will need to be replaced and installed to the right hight and or with lead. All pipe flashings should be double flashed and new saddles for any skylights and chimneys. He either does not want to mess with your siding and save you money ( It will cost you in the long run) or he has no clue to what he is doing.


Thanks for the advise. I am using flat tiles for my roof. You are right, the roofer does not want to mess with my wood sidings. As I mentioned, he is replacing all metals for skylight and plumbing pipes. He kept saying that the headwall flashing is the same for shake and flat tile and the metal will last the same with or without new metals. So it sounds like I should ask him to replace it.


----------



## bollinger (Sep 24, 2010)

jimsonburg said:


> Usually metal roof flashing is used at joints where the roof connects to other parts of the home, including other sections of the roof itself. Flashings for metal roofs are usually constructed with galvanized steel, allowing you to get the best protection from your roof every single time.
> Flashing protects joints and seams in your roof so that no water or other natural elements get into your home through cracks or joints. Flashing is a very sensitive part of any roof, which is why you need to be very careful that you choose the right products and keep up on the areas on a regular basis.


It is for the flat tile roof. how long the galvanized steel flashing last? If it is longer than tile life, I am not worry about it any more as long as it is installed correctly. The new question is if the shake roof and tile roof use the same type of metal flashing.


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

What kind of tile are you having put on?Or are you having shingles put on?Alot of people refer to shingles as tiles.


----------



## Ridgewalker (Aug 12, 2010)

Johnk said:


> What kind of tile are you having put on?Or are you having shingles put on?Alot of people refer to shingles as tiles.


Good Point. :thumbup:

If Its Concrete flat roofing tiles Replace all the flashings no exceptions. Also get a structional engineer to determine if your house can handle the extra weight.
That will be a bigger problem then the flashings.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I assume you're using a metal tile that has a shake look, something like Gerard Carona Shake, so definitely replace all the flashings, they're probably different for the new roof, the old ones will fail long before the tiles anyway.
I always replace flashings on my jobs, only exceptions are copper, lead and properly installed butyl rubber if they are in good condition. Like on the roof i'm doing at the moment, replacing cedar with asphalt, the head flashings are ok but all the step flashings need replacing because they're too small and leaking in several places.


----------



## bollinger (Sep 24, 2010)

Ridgewalker said:


> Good Point. :thumbup:
> 
> If Its Concrete flat roofing tiles Replace all the flashings no exceptions. Also get a structional engineer to determine if your house can handle the extra weight.
> That will be a bigger problem then the flashings.


Yes, I had an engineer to measure the house structure. My house has all 2x6's and 16" apart rafters. Handling lightweight tiles should not be a problem. What is the reason that wood shake flashing's cannot be used for a new tile roof? Different type of flashing's?


----------



## bollinger (Sep 24, 2010)

Johnk said:


> What kind of tile are you having put on?Or are you having shingles put on?Alot of people refer to shingles as tiles.


I am using Eagle lightweight cool tiles for my new roof. It is concrete and looks good. My old roof is wood shake.


----------

